# Wanted: Skinning/gutting knife recommendations



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm getting ready to buy some butchering knives for use on deer, goats, hogs, etc. Do any of you have favorites that you'd recommend? Is there a brand that will hold an edge better than others or does it mostly depend on how good the person sharpens it? 

On the subject of sharpening... What's the best method to use? A stone? A grinder (like sharpening a mower blade)? What about those sharpening things that you drag a blade thru it and it's suppose to put a proper edge on the blade? 

I guess you can tell I'm not very knowledgeable about knives or sharpening them. I want to learn if you are willing to share your knowledge. I need to buy knives soon and want to buy good ones that will last a lifetime but not waste a lot of money on "brand names" if it's not necessary. I'm looking for USEability not BRAGability. 

I'm thinking I want a thick 10" or 12" inch blade for bleeding it out. Then a shorter blade, maybe 3" for skinning, and a medium blade, about 6" for gutting. Am I on the right track or do I need to start at the beginning and rethink all my ideas? TIA


----------



## pookiethebear (Apr 29, 2008)

Remember...for deer: Carry 2 knives, one to cut the metatarsal glands off their legs and one for gutting. OR Wipe/wash the knife throughly before gutting. Otherwise it will contaminate your meat.

I use a smith and wesson lock back blade for cutting up the deer. It is like a HUGE pocket knife. It holds it's edge well and fits my hand. 

As for sharpening if you can do it properly a stone is best. If you are not proficient you can mess up your knife. DH always sharpens my knives with a stone. He also has those crossed white stick things that do good job in a hurry....


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

On the farm our butcher knives were Dexters, good carbon steel blade that held up and took an edge easy. I still use these knives after 50 some years. Used a stone to put an edge on and a butcher's steel for touch up. Not expensive, check yard sales, farm auctions, thrift shops, flea markets. I've also used Chicago Cutlery knives with good results. Stay away from any China junk!


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I guide for a living and use a Cold Steel Hunter I have skinned as many as 4 bears without resharpening they an impressive knife although a little pricey- $150.00 but worth it.


----------



## pookiethebear (Apr 29, 2008)

Marbles brand knives are good. Very sharp and stay sharp. Can be pricey though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

frosts mora knives are good steel at a fair price for a fields knife 

as for butchering dexter russel 

http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/e...rchText=frosts&list=50&range=11&order=Default


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I like these for a skinning knife. Especially if I do not want to sharpen (like when skinning furbearers) The scalpel blades are cheap enough also. And they are great for caping.

http://www.havalon.com/xt-60knp.html


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I skin lots of sheep and cattle and use this to zip them open. Also works great on hogs and game. http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=CATEGORY&CATEGORY=UTILITY&PAGENUMBER=3&VIEW=ThumbView

For home butchering, we got some of these a few years ago and have been very happy. They stay sharp and sharpen easy. http://eknifeworks.com/webapp/eCommerce/prodlist.jsp?Mode=Brand&Brand=45&A=

You'll want a skinner and a boner at least. I stick hogs with a 5" skinner. You don't need a 12" blade or you'll be sticking liver and guts. 

I agree with greencountypete about Mora knives but didn't see my favorite on his link. I like the Swedish military knife with the laminated blade. It holds an edge forever, then is a chore to sharpen again, but it's worth it. I use ceramic to sharpen. The sheath is very safe and well designed for a field knife. I bought mine here and the price has gone up, plus you buy two now. 
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=442686


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Spinner said:


> I'm getting ready to buy some butchering knives for use on deer, goats, hogs, etc. Do any of you have favorites that you'd recommend? Is there a brand that will hold an edge better than others or does it mostly depend on how good the person sharpens it?
> 
> On the subject of sharpening... What's the best method to use? A stone? A grinder (like sharpening a mower blade)? What about those sharpening things that you drag a blade thru it and it's suppose to put a proper edge on the blade?
> 
> ...


I've found for my own personal knives, I prefer a small fixed blade, with a fairly straight cutting edge. They are easier to sharpen, as well as making insertions. The only time i've liked a rounded cutting end was when clean skinning beaver.

Your butcher knives are a completely different set. Most that I've used were a fairly long blade (9" and plus) Boning knives were generally wore out butcher knives with long extremely slender blades. Butcher knives are generally cheaper to purchase. But you need to buy a good brand, in order to have good steel!

My ways of sharpening have included most methods. The type I use now for all my blades is cardboard wheels on a grinder. One wheel has glued grit, and the other has a very fine (almost polishing compound) on it. If a knife is to dull to strop to restore an edge, I can put an edge that shaves hair in less than a minute on the grinder. I use the same method for my leather knives also. Most methods work, it's just personal preference sometimes dictated by how well your knife holds an edge to start with, and availibility of your resources. I've also tried the little hand held carbide cutters that you drag on your blade... hit a steel a couple of strokes or a crock stick, pretty amazing!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Besides the knives, a Sawzall comes in really handy for butchering when cutting through bone and splitting the sternum.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Spinner said:


> I'm getting ready to buy some butchering knives for use on deer, goats, hogs, etc. Do any of you have favorites that you'd recommend? Is there a brand that will hold an edge better than others or does it mostly depend on how good the person sharpens it?


I have a Cold Steel Scimitar folder http://www.coldsteel.com/scimitars.html
and i love it for skinning, gutting and cutting up. It takes an evil edge and holds it.



> On the subject of sharpening... What's the best method to use? A stone? A grinder (like sharpening a mower blade)? What about those sharpening things that you drag a blade thru it and it's suppose to put a proper edge on the blade?


DO NOT use a grinder, it will ruin the knife besides putting a crummy edge on the knife. I don't recommend the carbide sharpeners(the ones you drag the blades through) either, as they wear out quickly and don't do a good job.
If you are looking for a good sharpening system i would recommend Lansky Sharpeners,http://www.lanskysharpeners.com/ they work good and last a long time.



> I guess you can tell I'm not very knowledgeable about knives or sharpening them. I want to learn if you are willing to share your knowledge. I need to buy knives soon and want to buy good ones that will last a lifetime but not waste a lot of money on "brand names" if it's not necessary. I'm looking for USEability not BRAGability. I'm thinking I want a thick 10" or 12" inch blade for bleeding it out. Then a shorter blade, maybe 3" for skinning, and a medium blade, about 6" for gutting. Am I on the right track or do I need to start at the beginning and rethink all my ideas? TIA


For skinning and gutting you really need only one knife, the length and style are not arbitrary, for example i have skinned a coyote with a tanto, and gutted and cut up a ram with a Leatherman. 
Neither were ideal but they worked 
Cold Steel's Pendleton Hunter looks to be a great answer to skinning and gutting. http://www.coldsteel.com/penhun.html

For bleeding out, a machete (well sharpened) works great.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Laugh if you want, buy I use Opinel knives. They are dirt cheap and have a dandy high carbon steel blade. 4 swipes on a stone and they are razor sharp again. They do wear out so spend and extra $10 and buy two  I've been carrying them for almost 30 years and am sold, sold, sold. For butchering, I use Old Hickories. Same high quaility blades that sharpen easily. I like simple things that work well and perform the job they are made for, and these fit that bill.


----------

